# Phosguard to remove silicates



## jkh13 (27 Jul 2019)

I suspect I have high silicate levels in my tap water as all my tanks have brown algae diatoms growth, especially on slower growing plants like anubias.

I heard phosguard removes silicate from water as well as phosphates. I am thinking I don't really want to reduce phosphate levels since I grow some pretty demanding plants as well like HC. Would it work if I just use phosguard to remove silicates from my tap water during a water change? Would the dechlorinator affect phosguard?


----------



## zozo (27 Jul 2019)

You might like to read this.. 

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/high-amount-of-silicate-in-tap-water.18067/


----------

